# Behaviour issues during novel experiences.



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Walter is approximately 18 months old now. At home and on his walks he is completely fine, he doesn't chew anything that isn't his, he'll get off the couch or bed when asked and he will keep himself busy whenever we are doing something else. This usually takes the form of sleeping or playing with his toys. If you saw him in the house you would think he was an incredibly well trained and calm dog.

When we go out though he's a complete pain. He isn't naughty, but he gets overexcited when meeting new people or going to new places. He went to a friend's new house recently to just play with their dog and he ran riot around the house, doing his laps, chasing their dog and jumping all over the furniture. He has similar problems when we're walking and someone pays attention to him; he will generally jump up and harass them, which most people seem to enjoy and reward by playing with him but eventually I'm sure he'll decide to jump on someone who isn't interested or knock someone over.

Does anyone have any resources or tips for calming him down when he's somewhere new or when he meets someone new? Has anyone else had similar problems with their cockapoo? It doesn't happen so much with other dogs since he was neutered, just new or novel situations.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's all about teaching and rewarding them for what you *do* want them to be doing vs. trying to stop what they should not be doing. So before going to visit I'd work on a "settle down" command and work up to twenty minutes or so at home before you try it outside. Rufus will "settle" in my lap or beside me on the floor. I'll dole out treats only if his chin is touching ground. Eventually he gets bored and falls asleep. When you can do it at home then raise the stakes and practice in increasingly distracting environments...waiting rooms, cafes etc... I bet there are dogs who have mastered this when visiting a dog friend, I'd definitely have to keep Rufus on a lead and keep reminding him to settle in that situation.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep - as Fairlie says it is all about training with ever increasing distraction levels. The example I give in puppy class is taking small children to somewhere like DisneyWorld and expecting them to sit down and do neat writing and add numbers together - you would have little chance unless you had built up distraction levels with them and would probably need a very high rate of reinforcement of high value things to keep them focused - think chocolate buttons every minute


----------

